# LF: Small Tropical Crabs



## Masterful_J (May 15, 2010)

Had a few "Australian Red lawed Crabs" for a while, and they were a great addition to the tank! Looking to get a few more.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

i saw some red crabs at fraser quarium


----------

